# Masculine Moments



## Ken N Tx (Jun 25, 2015)




----------



## Glinda (Jun 25, 2015)

:lofl::clap:

Thanks for posting, Ken!


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jun 25, 2015)

LOL-Good ones!


----------



## Josiah (Jun 25, 2015)

I liked the first one best, but they were all funny. 

Let's face it Ken, as men some our best laid plans just don't work out as intended.


----------



## Falcon (Jun 25, 2015)

Loved them Ken. Thanks.


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 25, 2015)

All winners, Ken!  Thanks!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 25, 2015)

:lol:


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 25, 2015)

I almost fell sorry for the poor saps.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jun 26, 2015)

Maybe I need a sports car...


----------

